# New guy/Western WA State/JKD's my game



## AC_Pilot (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm Steven and I have trained in and studied JKD off and on for 10 years. I have many personal interests and also make, train with and re-enact with medieval weapons as a knight. My favorite aspect of JKD has to be Kali and Praying Mantis concepts. 
Just found this site by accident and look forward to chatting with fellow fighters. I live near Olympia. If anyone, male or female in this area needs a JKD training partner or even informal instruction, drop me an e-mail. I have taught several people but they moved out of the area afterwards. JKD is rare around here. I do get to aerobic kickbox at a good local MMA spot, and I have a small fully equipped dojo in my downstairs den.

 My e-mail is rsp007@earthlink.net
I guess I can't post a pic for some reason


----------



## MJS (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome to MT!!!  Enjoy your stay here, and if you have any questions, please feel free to ask.

Mike


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Mike.. no questions yet but I have to say so far this has been a great site, definitely visited by some very knowledgeable folks!


----------



## MJS (Jan 8, 2005)

Excellent!!!  Glad you're enjoying the site, and yes, there are many people here with alot to offer!

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi AC Pilot - I'm in South West Washington State.  Welcome!


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 12, 2005)

Man...yall are lucky...there are a lot of good martial arts in WA state.

WHo do you train JKD with AC?

Paul


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 12, 2005)

Shesulsa,
Where are you and what is your art? I'm in Lacey, which is near Olympia.
Thanks for the welcome,
Steve Robbins
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tulisan,
 My first training was under Mark Ashton, who is certified by Dan Inosanto. Mark is a friend of the Lee family but moved to Utah last I heard..

Then I trained with Kelley Worden in Tacoma.. Renegade JKD

I then began to study on my own and read everything I could on suitable arts, and I purchased every JKD/Kali/Praying mantis, Dumog, etc.. training tape I could find. I continued to train solo and with my gal and a few friends. i have put together a complete set of training-sparring gear including SCA style steel helmets for stick/sword training, and body armor (Hatch brand, prison riot control stuff) I have a small dojo in my basement.

Recently I have devoted time to teaching several people my developed JKD, engaging in regular aerobic kickboxing in my own "way", and further study of every art I can find. I would love to see a good local JKD dojo open up, or to open up my own after being certified, and I am always open to teaching what I have learned. I plan to be certified by a well known JKD/Kali guy in the future.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 12, 2005)

Welcome AC Pilot 

Good to have you aboard~!

~Tess


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 12, 2005)

Good for you. Datu Worden seems to be very good at what he does, and he seems to have a strong program as well. Glad to hear your linked up with him. Good job, and keep training! 

Paul


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> Shesulsa,
> Where are you and what is your art? I'm in Lacey, which is near Olympia.
> Thanks for the welcome,
> Steve Robbins



I am in Vancouver and study Korea's elite martial art (That's HRD, but I'm not affiliated with the WHRDA)


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi AC, I would also like to welcome you to the board.  Be sure to check out all the older threads or do a search in the top blue bar for a specific topic. I'm also in an elite Korean martial art, Taekwondo. Actually I don't think any of them are elite, or special, just only to the person who is training in it. Have fun posting!  TW


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Hi I'm also in an elite Korean martial art, Taekwondo. Actually I don't think any of them are elite, or special, just only to the person who is training in it. Have fun posting!  TW



FWIW, I cannot use the name HWA RANG DO (c) without indicating it's copyrighted and trademarked, without indicating that I am not a member of the WHRDA and opening myself up for a lawsuit.  It is pretty well known as "Korea's Elite Martial Art", so that's what I call it for now.  It is not my intent to lord it over anyone or claim I study some great art that no one else does or anything like that. My problem - as opposed to anyone else's - is that those of us who study this art but are not affiliated with the WHRDA have not yet come up with an alternative name for the art.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 13, 2005)

This is a great site and great people too


----------



## still learning (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to to forum......Enjoy the many topics......Aloha


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks again everyone.. our house is mourning tonight.. we just had to put down our oldest and most wonderful Rottweiler, her name was Romana, she was funny, always cheerful, never quit, and she was 11 1/2 years old.  Just a few days ago she was doing well. looking good and ran a mile with Susan, but the last two days either her kidneys failed her or she developed diabetes or something.. she was in very bad shape suddenly, and today she died in my arms at the vets. We will be burying her tommorrow next to her old friend, our male Rottie who died in 1995.. she knew him for about a year before he passed on.  My dad died just a few months ago and Susan's parents are really getting on in years too. Cherish your family and your furry friends because suddenly they can be gone. I will be with them again, I know, but for now they are gone and each that leaves takes a little of the sunshine from your life.

Steve


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh very sorry to hear that Steve   I still have heart pangs when I think about my dog I lost when I was a kid..  You never forget them~!   I've had quite a few since then..all different.. but each is a treasure~!

:asian:

~Tess


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks Tess,

My gal (Susan) and I are talking about taking in/adopting a "rescue Rottie" female as a way to pay back the breed for all the joy they have given us in the last 21 years. We figure that's what Romana would want. Our male Rottie, Clovis, would I am sure love to have a new girlfriend, too 

Steven


----------

